# Finally finished the detailing !!!!!!!!!



## xochi0603 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just one more keeper.  Original paint, tires, tubes, cables & seat - some fresh chrome & nos parts - one of my favorites - hope you like it


----------



## skipray (Jun 3, 2012)

*Nice!!*

Where is the glass case that bike goes in? Sweet looking bike though.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 3, 2012)

Great paint!


----------



## snickle (Jun 3, 2012)

Damn thats clean!


----------



## azcottonpicker (Jul 5, 2012)

*sweet*

Gotta  love those sweepback handlebars 67' only models...Mines a 67' junior stingray deluxe {restored} with added super deluxe springer...Finally got back the rear fender chromed...


----------



## pkh1974 (Jul 8, 2012)

Turned out really nice.  Great color.


----------

